# big corsa fs



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

here:

http://www.craigslist.org/sby/bik/117466943.html


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*or this one*

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Eddy-Merckx...204402144QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Eddy-Merckx...204402144QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Atp,
Back in 1992, I had that exact bike in terms of size and color scheme (not the most macho color, but still cool). Mine didn't have the fully chromed seat and chain stays (sweet) , just the drive train chainstay had chrome, and of course I had the accompanying chrome fork. Back then, I believe I paid approx. 800 dollars for it. Although the decal reads" SLX", I remember in an article I read about the Corsa Extra that Merckx used TSX tubing as well in the frame. I've owned two of those frames over the years and both of them were sweet in regards to quality and performance, not to mention they were top of the line steel frames during that time period. My only complaint about the Corsa Extra was the frame flex I encountered during out of the saddle hard effort scenarios. I was and still am a heavy (190-215lbs) rider and that frame was probably not the best choice based on my needs, but I have never regretted purchasing a product built by E. Merckx.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*at your an my size*

MXL's are the best choice. TSX and SLX are different tubesets and I can't remeber which is lighter. I thinkthe TSX. SLX is okay )borderline for bigger guys


----------

